# Name-calling



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

My husband and I have only been married since last October. Lately he's been calling me names such as dumbass, freakshow, ding dong etc. 

I was going to school at the time we met and was studying for a career in IT, I've been working towards getting this specific job at a data center that began operations 2 years ago. I have an interview with them next week.

I quit school in Dec 2007 because he said I could stay home and take care of the house and the kids and not worry about work because he wanted me to work with him in his business but he never took the time to show me what to do. He used to put some money into my bank account but I think he is cutting me off.

Since leaving school, I've been feeling unfulfilled, I've always been independant and confident. Now I am depressed, my self-esteem is really low. Sometimes I don't even want to come home. I clean both my dad's house and our huge house and taking care of the kids drains me. I have to go back to work because he is now complaining about money. I've been helping my dad but in the last 3 weeks he's not been in good health and had to be hospitalized with heart failure, I never got a hug or words of support from my husband until I demanded it.

I am tired of this name-calling, I have to get myself back to my old confident self to prepare for this interview. I'm finding it hard because I want to cry every day.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the best thing for you right now is to go back into college and get back into a job. you will have your own money and will not have to rely on his charity while serving him like a slave taking care of the kids and house without a thank-you but instead having to deal with his insults. Build yourself and remember you are a great person.

draconis


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

I really appreciate your understanding and input. It's like everyday I feel useless and I'm beginning to get the heebie jebbies when he comes home. 

What's making matters even worse is that his brother moved in. But today being told I was called a ****ing ding dong in front of his brother hurt even more.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/360-verbal-abuse-thesis.html

hope this helps

draconis


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks,

I find myself not even wantting to talk to him for fear of being called another name, being blamed for something, the anxiety and tension is so thick you can cut it with a knife.

He looks at me when he walks by but I just can't bring myself to even small talk with him. WHat a crappy feeling. I am preparing for my interview.

What's awful is that when last week I was crying and upset about my dad, my husband tolde me that he had only 6 mos to live. It was said so nonchalantly that I was appalled. Well if he really does have only 6 months, I will probably filing for divorce.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It is sad that he treats you that way no one should be treated as such.

draconis


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

Chikki OMG! I am currently going through the same situation right now. The only difference is that I am still in school and working. I never let anyone tell me to stop achieving my dream! 

I am in school to be a pediatric nurse and to be called a dumbass, just hurts so much. About the not even wanting to talk to him...Gosh! I often feel that way because I am almost afraid that if I say something wrong he would flair up and call me names again! It brings me down soooooo bad that its just becoming sooooo pathetic! 

Draconis is right, go back to school and be what you want to be! Don't let him pull you down because in the long run we still have to think about ourselves! I love my husband I really do but still I love my self more and you should to! By the way, we live with my brother in law so being called names in front of him is yeah.... 100 times more hurtful!!!!


Hope to hear from you soon! Take Care


----------

